# New Site Badge



## dvsDave (May 17, 2003)

<table size=100%><tr><td>

</td><td align=top>I've created a new site badge you can add to your site.

Insert this code somewhere on your site.
```
[url="http://www.controlbooth.com"][img]http://www.controlbooth.com/ads/vertical_cb.gif[/img]</img>[/url]
```
</td></tr></table>


----------



## teksalot (Aug 22, 2003)

There is an error in the badge. in the <img tag> change scr to src and it will work.


----------



## TechDirector (Aug 23, 2003)

teksalot said:


> There is an error in the badge. in the <img tag> change scr to src and it will work.



He's right, you need to change that.

P.S.- Where can I learn how to make something like that? Is there a book that I can buy that shows the basics on how to make them? Thank you.


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 23, 2003)

That was created in Fireworks MX. If you really want to learn Fireworks MX, I suggest you buy the Fireworks MX Bible. It's available from Amazon for like $25-$30. I also somehow lost the font that I used to create it again....  

If someone has the font "Twentieth Century Poster", It would be great if you could email it to [email protected]

Thanks!!


----------



## teksalot (Aug 24, 2003)

If you just want to learn HTML before you jump into WYSIWYG web design tools like Fireworks or Dreamweaver, try visiting www.webmonkey.com They can teach you the basics on how to make a little web page and be able to read someone elses code. And its free.


----------



## TechDirector (Aug 24, 2003)

teksalot said:


> If you just want to learn HTML before you jump into WYSIWYG web design tools like Fireworks or Dreamweaver, try visiting www.webmonkey.com They can teach you the basics on how to make a little web page and be able to read someone elses code. And its free.



There's a lot of interesting info on that site. Thanks again!


----------

